# a new friend!



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

This is munch.
she/he is between 5 and 7 weeks old.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

So cute! Welcome Munch! I hope you have years of happiness!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So adorable 
I love pearls


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she is gorgeous! what a little baby - i hope she's properly weaned. pearls are beautiful (says the owner of a pearl )


----------

